# 5 th wheel mover



## Seattlerick2 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi folks,
the wife and I are soon to be retired and am exploring the idea of RVing it for the first time.  We are stuck between a 5 er or a motorhome,  at the moment a 36 foot 5er seems to be winning.  Problem is I am not very good at backing up,  (don't seem to have that trucker gene),  anyhow was wondering if anyone has had experience with a powrtouch or similar trailer mover.  

This forum is just wonderful for a newbie or even a wanna be newbie.  Thank you all for taking the time to share your knowledge.  

Thanks in advance..


----------



## krsmitty (Mar 24, 2014)

Is this something to back the RV up? Instead of using your TV?


----------



## krsmitty (Mar 24, 2014)

Went out and found a You tube for Powrtouch. 

Ummmh...not really sure these would really work on a larger rig like a 5th wheel. Mine is around 10,000 pounds (it is a smaller one). Plus 5th wheels do not have any type of front wheel. Then add mud, sand, dirt...unless you were to always have a hard surface camping site.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 24, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.   What type camping are you planning on doing.  I like the MH best for our style,  We move a lot.  If I was staying in one place or just few trips a 5th wheel was fine for us.  Have had both.  As far as backing with a little practice you will be a pro.


----------



## LEN (Mar 24, 2014)

if you do get the 5th wheel practice. Go out to the maul or any large parking area and set up cones or moms dish's a practice. Simulate trees and a parking area and play. One tip grab the wheel at the bottom with the thumbs pointed in to each other, that's the way the trailer 5ver will go when wheel is turned  to the thumb dirrection and awlays do it your way slowly. If you must get out 10 times before hitting something.

LEN


----------



## akjimny (Mar 26, 2014)

SeattleRick2 - Welcome to the forum.  Like Nash says - what you should get depends on what type of camping you plan on doing.  Going to stay in one place for a long time - get a 5th wheel.  Going to be moving from place to place a bunch - a motorhome might be more to your liking.

But either way, you're going to have to learn to back up a rig.  Either you'll have a tow vehicle with the 5er or a toad (small vehicle "towed' behind the motorhome.  Like Len says - practice, practice, practice.  Find an empty mall parking lot and have at it.  Good luck with whatever you choose.  Post back if you have more questions.


----------



## rjf7g (Mar 26, 2014)

You can learn how to backup, you just need a teacher like my dad!  He drove an 18 wheeler for 40 years and after one lesson from him, I had the confidence and competence to back up trailers.  Prior to that, I used to call him to back my boat into my shed if it didn't go in the first time for me.

The longer the trailer, the easier it is to back up.  I would much rather back up my 26' boat trailer than my 8' utility trailer.  If you have tried to back up a short trailer, don't think that means you can't back up a long one.

It's a great idea to have a spotter but don't let them tell you which way to turn the wheel - you need to decide that.  The spotter can simply alert you when you are about to hit something and help you with distances.


----------

